# Auxiliar auditivo



## Aficionado1996 (Ago 28, 2018)

Hola amigos de Foros de Electronica estoy realizando un proyecto  en la universidad, consiste en diseñar un prototipo de  auxiliar auditivo para personas entre 40-70dB(hipoacusi moderada), pero este tendra una etapa de ecualizacion que dividira el sonido en sus tres etapas(graves,medios y agudos) con la intencion de estandarizarlo , ya realize el preamplificador con un transistor polarizado con divisor de tencion pero a la hora de conectarle la etapa de ecualizacion la tencion que me entregaba mi preamplificador se altera totalmente, mi duda es como haria para acoplar una etapa de otra sin ser afectadas entre ellas y ademas la ganancia que tengo que obtener  en dB es referente a la potencia o al voltaje de salida del dispositivo.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2018)

Hay que calcular la segunda etapa en función de la primera o acoplar capacitivamente
Porque no publicas tu esquema para tener más claro que llevas echo
no sabemos por donde tomas la señal si por colector por emisor si tiene o no resistencia de emisor
Falta muchisima data, incluso que transistor has utilizado si un PnP o un nPn etc etc


----------



## Aficionado1996 (Ago 28, 2018)

Muchas gracias pandacba aqui le abjunto el esquema del preamplificador


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2018)

Bien como sería la etapa siguiente que deseas acoplar a esta?


----------



## Aficionado1996 (Ago 28, 2018)

La etapa sigiguiente que quiero acoplar es la ecualizacion, mediante tres opam dividiria el sonido en tres bandas(graves, medios y agudos)


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2018)

Puedes publicar los esquemas para ver que sucede al conectarlos?


----------



## Aficionado1996 (Ago 28, 2018)

Lo que  susede es que como son operacionales necesitan una alimentacion bipolar para que amplifiquen la onda completa, pero cuando lo alimento con el famoso divisor  de tension que se una para alimentar a los opam con fuentes simple la señal se atenua demasiado o se deforma


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2018)

Y un Baxandall de agudos graves y medios + otro transistor ?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2018)

Con fuente simple o partida funcionan exactamente igual si se atenua es  porque algo esta mal conectado
Postea tu diseño para indicarte posible errores o como corregir


----------



## Aficionado1996 (Ago 28, 2018)

Que es un Baxandall??, ya lo posteo amigo pandacba


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2018)

Un modelo de control de tono


----------



## ni (Ago 28, 2018)

Trabaje hace tiempo reparando aparatos auditivos, de las diferentes marcas: Starkey, Oticon, Phonak, Widex, Resound, etc ...
Mayormente los aparatos auditivos y en general la atención del profesional de esta área se enfocan más en la voz (medios), que en otras frecuencias,
 y los aparatos auditivos usan como altavoces este tipo de trasductor:

https://www.mouser.com/ds/2/218/K-21600-000-476623.pdf

Se les conoce como receptores, ahí puedes ver la respuesta en frecuencia.

Además deberías diseñar un circuito que siempre te de el mismo nivel de salida, no importando el nivel sonoro de esta, y un limitador de volumen máximo.


----------



## Aficionado1996 (Ago 28, 2018)

*ni* tienes mucha cooerencia lo que me dices y se ve que esos transductores se enfocan en la frecuencia que poseen la mayor informacion del habla ya que no trabajan todo el espectro audible(o asi puede entender de la respuesta de frecuencia), pero me aceptaron el proyecto en la Univ por esta etapa de ecualizacion ya que le daba un  toque de estandarizacion para los usuarios, ya que les permitiria amplificar la banda de frecuencia en la que falla(tengo entendido que los que sufren de hipoacusia no es por que no escuchen en su totalidad sino que fallan en algunas de estas bandas de frecuencia); *pandacba *el circuito de la ecualizacion:


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2018)

Si lo estas trabajando con fuente simple, las entradas negativas deben ir a una masa virtual


----------



## Aficionado1996 (Ago 29, 2018)

La masa virtual no es la que hice en el adaptador de impedancia? ,si es asi , en los otros  no los puse porque multisim al ver que es el lm324 ya alimente a un considera que es  la misma  alimentacion de los otros tres


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2018)

Claro , todas las entradas positivas deben ir a R4-R5

Y deberías usar un compresor de audio para limitar los volúmenes muy altos , un amigo con problema de hipoacusia que usaba un aparato , se volvía loco con el ruido grave de cuando llegaba el subterraneo-metro a la estación.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2018)

Aficionado1996 dijo:


> Lo que  susede es que como son operacionales necesitan una alimentacion bipolar para que amplifiquen la onda completa, pero cuando lo alimento con el famoso divisor  de tension que se una para alimentar a los opam con fuentes simple _*la señal se atenua demasiado o se deforma*_


No debería, publica el esquema que estás probando

Y como dice DOSMETROS existen previos con triple control de tono y totalmente transistorizados


----------



## Aficionado1996 (Ago 29, 2018)

*DOSMETROS* para ese  problema le coloque unas resistencia variables al a los operacionales para atenuarle la señal en algunas de las tres señales, no se si seria buena idea; y en cuanto a la ganancia en dB ando un poco confundido porque no se si es referente al voltage o a la potencia que este debe generar


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2018)

Por defecto da alimentación partida a los operacionales, pero eso es configurable, como el echo que te muestre los pines de alimentación


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2018)

Bien biendo y simulando tu amplificador a transistor esta muy mal polarizado, el transistor no conduce, esta al corte
Esa etapa debe ser clase A y estar polarizada de forma que el  colector pueda tener una excursión simetrica


----------



## Aficionado1996 (Ago 29, 2018)

Es raro amigo, cuando yo no le conecto la etpa de los amplificadores me arroja 1 V


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2018)

Presisamente ese el problema, al estar mal  configurado al poner la etapa siguiente sin ser una carga verdadera desaparece la señal
Cuando se utiliza este tipo de circuito se establece la corriente de colector para calcular la corriente de base en función del Hfe, para estabilidad se hace que en el emisor tenga 1 o 2V establecido eso entonces tenemos para una fuente de 9V 9-2=7V  por lo que la tensión en colector debe estar en los 5.5V y tu circuito no cumple esas condiciones


----------



## Aficionado1996 (Ago 29, 2018)

umm ok entiendo entonces al ser mi fuente de 4.5 v tendria que dejar en la resistencia de emisor 1 vpor lo menos?, los calculos los base en posts que vi en internet don en Vce tenia que ser la mitad de la fuente  y el voltage de Re tenia que ser 8 o 10 porciento de la fuente


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2018)

Se puede tomar ese porcentaje de 10% para el emisor pero el voltaje en colector tiene que ser VC-VE/2
para que la señal tenga una excursión simetrica.
Para ello debe esta conduciendo, por lo tanto esta en Clase A.
En tu esquema esta prácticamente al corte, por eso apenas se lo carga por leve que sea deja de conducir,no es que la señal se atenua por la carga.
Hice la simulación y pasa eso que te comente


----------



## enriquemesa8080 (Sep 13, 2018)

@pandcba Tienes una simulacion funcionando de ese preamplificador?? Por favor. Sé que deje un hilo sobre un transistor pero no logré que funcionará en etapa amplificadora. Puedes publicar el esquema?? Ya corregido?? Yo tambien lo simulé pero no amplifica. Solo un esquema con todos los componentes y sus valores para yo probarlos. Y si puedes algun texto que indique como polarizarlo apropiadamente. Mejor publica un circuito bien armado y yo lo simulo. 

Comparte el esquema corregido por favor.  Gracias de antemano. Voy a instalar el Multisim como me dijiste.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2018)




----------

